# Budgie mutation?



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

So, I've seen many people ask their budgies mutation, and that made me curious about my little girl! All I know is that she's a cinnamon violet lol. If there's someone who knows budgie mutation, please lmk!
Some photos of her:


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

miualesia said:


> All I know is that she's a cinnamon violet lol. If there's someone who knows budgie mutation, please lmk!


Well, 'all you know' is pretty much it. She's is indeed a Cinnamon Violet. To flesh it out a bit more, she appears to be a Single Factor Violet Cobalt Cinnamon. Cinnamon mutation dilutes body color by about 15% so whether she's single or double factor violet may be an open question. Do you know anything about her parents? That could be determinative regarding that question.

BTW, her chewing on the holiday lights makes me nervous.


----------



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> Well, 'all you know' is pretty much it. She's is indeed a Cinnamon Violet. To flesh it out a bit more, she appears to be a Single Factor Violet Cobalt Cinnamon. Cinnamon mutation dilutes body color by about 15% so whether she's single or double factor violet may be an open question. Do you know anything about her parents? That could be determinative regarding that question.
> 
> BTW, her chewing on the holiday lights makes me nervous.


Unfortunately no, I don't know anyhting about her parents since I got her from a petshop.
Also, don't worry, I made sure she was safe on the holiday lights.
Thank you so much tho!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wmcburke is correct, violet is a color adding factor rather than a color in itself so it alway exists on top of either blue (what would be considered a "violet" budgie) or green. 

She's gorgeous


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

That last photo of her is 😍


----------



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Wmcburke is correct, violet is a color adding factor rather than a color in itself so it alway exists on top of either blue (what would be considered a "violet" budgie) or green.
> 
> She's gorgeous


Aright, thank you so much for the help!



srirachaseahawk said:


> That last photo of her is 😍


Yes, she really is a model🥺


----------

